# 01 2.8 cranks but wont start



## Sean81MK1 (Sep 20, 2017)

I parked the car a few months ago with a bad steering pump, I started it every two weeks until 2 months ago. I replaced the pump yesterday and charged the battery back up. Cranks but wont start, doesnt apear to have spark, but raw fuel smell coming out of the tail pipe. Are there any resets I need to do because of battery being removed?


----------

